# pf loadbalance and 3G connection



## none (Nov 2, 2009)

hail,

I read the pf manual from OpenBSD's site, and figured out I must have the gw IP to use in the route-to rule. But when I connect using the 3G, I get none:

```
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx --> 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xffffff00 
        Opened by PID 2845

phoenix# route -n get default
   route to: default
destination: default
       mask: default
  interface: tun0
      flags: <UP,DONE,STATIC>
 recvpipe  sendpipe  ssthresh  rtt,msec    mtu        weight    expire
       0         0         0         0      1500         1         0
```
is there any way to use loadbalance, that is not another box just to connect ?

this box should have two tun if's, DSL and 3G.

thanks,

none


----------



## Orum (Nov 20, 2009)

Your gateway should be at whatever is the opposite end of the tunnel.  However, it's very strange to see an address in the localhost range on one end of a tunnel, or on anything other than a lo (loopback) interface for that matter.


----------



## none (Nov 20, 2009)

I know, i got this surprised also when I first saw this. but it does work. well, I know I can't even test here as I can't get the remote end address 

if anyone has any clue, please >)

none


----------



## vivek (Nov 20, 2009)

Am I missing something here? I do not see your gateway ip? I mean how does it works? Can you ping outside?


----------



## none (Nov 21, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Am I missing something here? I do not see your gateway ip? I mean how does it works? Can you ping outside?



it does work. but I have no gateway ip I can remember of. I don't have the modem here so I can't do it and post here.

I know that if I'm connected and run:

route add default -interface tun0

it works.

none


----------



## Eam404 (Dec 22, 2009)

What does 
	
	



```
netstat -rn
```
 show?


----------



## none (Dec 22, 2009)

here it goes:


```
[root@harry ~]# netstat -rn
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            tun0               US          0   466376   tun0
10.12.0.0/22       link#1             U           2  2020491    em0
10.12.1.221        link#1             UHS         0      388    lo0
127.0.0.1          link#6             UH          0      171    lo0
my.inet.ip.add      link#10            UHS         0      112    lo0

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
::1                               ::1                           UH          lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     link#6                        U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#6                        UHS         lo0
ff01:6::/32                       fe80::1%lo0                   U           lo0
ff02::%lo0/32                     fe80::1%lo0                   U           lo0
```

hope it helps 

thanks,

none


----------

